# ISO 3166-1 codes for Serbia and Montenegro?



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't think of the most appropriate forum to post this question in, so if anybody can suggest any better, please let me know! 

Does anybody know what the new ISO 3166-1 codes (in particular the alpha-3) for both Serbia and Montenegro are likely to be, or when ISO will decide them?


----------

